# Free Trial (for everyone)



## Kevin F

I just heard on SiriusXM channel 26, Classic Vinyl, that there is currently a free trial of SiriusXM going on now that includes "about 60" channels. I have been a sub for a very long time so I didn't notice until Kim Monroe told me. 


Hope this helps someone!
Kevin


----------



## PrinceLH

Yes, and then I got a call for them. They activated XM for $2.49 per month, for 3 months and I said, "sure". I'll make sure that I cancel it, the last day of the promo, so I don't get dinged full price for a years subscription.


----------



## gjrhine

Don't count on the "last day" doing it.


----------



## PrinceLH

You are right there. I've had my battles with them, in the past.


----------



## hoophead

Can you point me in the direction of a free trial for me car, a 2008 Avalon purchased 1.5yr ago, for at least 2 months if possible....for a 1mo plus vacation.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Laxguy

Well, that explains a lot! Timing is everything. My cheap extension from the free trial that came with my new car expired while I was on a trip to SoCal, and I called, only to find out that they had no deal for Traffic Info only, so I decided to make do without. A few days later, I see the Traffic Info was back on, just figured someone had punched a wrong button. Sigh. I like the Traffic Info, but the audio streams are wretched.


----------



## gjrhine

You may find stations stay on for a few minutes without a subscription. I don't know what "audio streams are wretched" means.


----------



## Laxguy

gjrhine said:


> You may find stations stay on for a few minutes without a subscription. I don't know what "audio streams are wretched" means.


It means music sounds like it's coming from the bottom of an oil drum. The bit rates are very low; at least it sounds that way.


----------



## gjrhine

Mine sounds pretty good. try something other than an oil drum.


----------



## Laxguy

gjrhine said:


> Mine sounds pretty good. try something other than an oil drum.


HA HA.

Do you have any idea what the bit rate is on their streams?


----------



## gjrhine

Yes I do but I have decent vehicle system and speakers that make it more than acceptable. It is not supposed to sound like a home theater. Ditch the drum.


----------



## Laxguy

gjrhine said:


> Yes I do but I have decent vehicle system and speakers that make it more than acceptable. It is not supposed to sound like a home theater. Ditch the drum.


So, what is it, then? (the bit rate)

BTW I have a very decent system, and the music doesn't fool my speakers. Nor would I want to compare it to a home theatre.

Do you have a connection with Sirius/XM?


----------



## gjrhine

Some research would show you it's the same old bitrate vs. number of channels choice. I'll take the balance they have.


----------



## cs550ds

XM used to brag that they sounded better than FM. Now they sound worse. They sound like they are AM or like a low bit online audio feed. The sound does sound like it is coming from the bottom of a tin can. A lot of the music channels don't even sound like they are in stereo. I have two systems and they both sound that way and they are not low end systems. If they ever end the $25 for six months I will drop them.


----------



## Laxguy

gjrhine said:


> Some research would show you it's the same old bitrate vs. number of channels choice. I'll take the balance they have.


So, can you not address either question I've raised with an actual answer? 
Do you know the bit rate or not? Are you in some way connected to the company?


----------



## gjrhine

Laxguy said:


> So, can you not address either question I've raised with an actual answer?
> Do you know the bit rate or not? Are you in some way connected to the company?


I answer all questions that concern the topic at hand, ignore those that do not. There is a quality/station number balancing act just like in the video spectrum. Do the research. I, for one, prefer the current signal quality over one that gives me less choices in channels.


----------



## Laxguy

gjrhine said:


> I answer all questions that concern the topic at hand, ignore those that do not. There is a quality/station number balancing act just like in the video spectrum. Do the research. I, for one, prefer the current signal quality over one that gives me less choices in channels.


So, really, you don't know the bit rate? Why not just say that instead of dancing around a direct question?

I have to conclude you have a vested interest in the success of Sirius/XM as you won't respond to the query about your connection.


----------



## gjrhine

My employment, if any, is none of your concern.

I have to conclude you lack an understanding of bitrate to station number choices.


----------



## ThomasM

Laxguy said:


> So, really, you don't know the bit rate? Why not just say that instead of dancing around a direct question?
> 
> I have to conclude you have a vested interest in the success of Sirius/XM as you won't respond to the query about your connection.


Believe it or not, the bit rates are DIFFERENT for different music channels!! Years ago when XM was still a stand-alone service, I saw a blog post on one of the fanboy sites showing a listing of the bit rates for each channel. The channels with the lowest bit rates were the ones where XM assumed listeners weren't that fussy (like the RAP & R & B channels). The channels with very particular listeners (translation: wealthy and willing to pay top dollar for their music) had the highest bit rates (classical) and still do. Even if you don't like classical music, tune one in and see for yourself. They sound BETTER than FM! The "single artist" channels have very low bit rates also as XM must figure that folks that tune in these channels just want to hear their favorite artist and don't really care how bad it sounds. The Beautiful Instrumentals channel (Escape) also has a higher bit rate than the rock channels.

Sometimes, they CHANGE the bit rates during portions of the day. Did you ever have your radio suddenly go silent for 10-15 seconds and when the music returned it didn't sound as good (or it sounded better)? I've experienced this many times and I'm sure that is what is happening because unlike a signal dropout the screen on the radio continues displaying the song/artist info and not "no XM signal".


----------



## Laxguy

Thanks, Thomas. I suspected bit rates might change from time to time, and I mostly listen to classical or rock. Both have sounded acceptable at times, but generally are substandard, sometimes horrible. And certainly, old tapes of radio comedy don't need the Q/bit rate of a symphonic piece! 

In a sense, I am spoiled by 256k AAC materials from my iDevices. I love the concept of Sirius, but the implementation leaves a lot to be desired much of the time.


----------



## gjrhine

Sirius uses variable bitrates - a technology that has been around a long time. Just a clue in spite of those who need to do the research.


----------



## Laxguy

Gary-

I knew Sirius used different bit rates for different channels, and was not surprised to learn they may vary them on the same channel for whatever reason. 

Your insinuations regarding others' learning doesn't mask that you've not been able to answer direct questions.


----------



## gjrhine

I answer every question that relates to this thread and no questions that are none of your business. Must be a difficult concept.


----------



## hoophead

hoophead said:


> Can you point me in the direction of a free trial for me car, a 2008 Avalon purchased 1.5yr ago, for at least 2 months if possible....for a 1mo plus vacation.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


My car needed to have the equipment installed but did have the XM radio already. After I left the installer I noticed stations sounded like the bottom of the oil can, or whatever. Found out my radio setup of bass,mid, and treble had reset to 0 and upon resetting obviously resolved.


----------



## gjrhine

There you go!


----------



## Davenlr

Another two week freebie coming up: 
Tell your friends & family!
SiriusXM Free Preview
January 30 - February 12

http://siriusxm.com/freelistening


----------

